# Vor- und Nachname im battle.net Account ändern



## Marslol (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Freundin hat folgendes Problem: Sie war, als sie ihren World of Warcraft Account erstellt hat, noch nicht volljährig und hat deshalb den Namen ihres Ex-Freundes eingetragen. Vorallem seit der Einführung der Real ID ist das natürlich ein bisschen doof und sie möchte verständlicherweise ihren eigenen Namen dort stehen haben.
Ich habe mal beim Blizzard Support nachgefragt und denen die Situation genau geschildert, jedoch ohne Accountdaten genannt zu haben, die Dame am Telefon meinte dann, dass es nicht möglich sei, den Namen zu ändern.
Aus meiner damaligen Gilde weiß ich aber, dass das irgendwie gehen muss. Jemand aus der Gilde hatte sich einen Account bei eBay gekauft, weil sein alter Account wegen Accountsharing gebannt wurde, der hieß dann einige Zeit Martina XYZ im battle.net, einige Wochen später hatte er dann seinen richtigen Namen drin stehen. Leider habe ich keinen Kontakt mehr zu den beiden Personen und damals hatte mich das noch nicht so interessiert, dass ich nachgefragt hätte, hab mir das relativ unkompliziert vorgestellt.
Hat jemand von euch eine Idee wie ich das anstellen kann, oder hat jemand von euch das Ganze schon einmal gemacht? Bin über jeden Tipp dankbar!

Liebe Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Derulu (17. Juni 2011)

Die Dame vom Support hat recht..sie weiß schon was sie machen darf und was nicht, schließlich arbietet sie dort Tag für Tag

Auch Leute die zur Einführung der RealID einen Shownamen erstellt haben im battle.net, konnten den nicht ändern...spannend wir es immer dann, wenn der Account gehackt wurde und man mittels Personalausweis und CD-Key beweisen muss, dass einem der Account gehört...und der Account läuft auf einem fremden Namen  ...das "den Namen nicht ändern können" ist eine Sicherheitsvorkehrung von Blizzard um Accountklau (und auch -sharing und genau DAS hat der Ex-Freund deiner Freundin gemacht-einen Account auf sich ausgestellt und mit jemanden anderem geteilt, der nicht sein eigenes minderjähriges Kind ist, denn nur da ist es von Blizzard erlaubt) zu verhindern bzw. dem rechtmäßigen "Besitzer" seinen Account zurück geben zu können. Wie soll denn deine Freundin beweisen (die Sicherheitsfrage UND deren Antwort alleine genügen nicht um zu beweisen, dass man der "Accountbesitzer" ist), dass es ihr Account ist? Wäre der Ex-Freund deiner Freundin böswillig, könnte er ihr sogar den Account ganz entziehen - einfach mittels Perso bei Blizzard melden und sagen, der Account wäre geklaut worden...

Und das mit dem gekauften Account glaube ich dir nicht mein Lieber...denn es ist nun mal nicht möglich, den Namen (außer durch urkundlich belegte Namensänderungen oder vom Elternteil auf den volljährigen Sprößling) zu ändern...


----------



## Marslol (17. Juni 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> der nicht sein eigenes minderjähriges Kind ist, denn nur da ist es von Blizzard erlaubt


Das Problem daran ist, dass sie im Heim aufgewachsen ist und später zu ihrem Ex-Freund zog, deshalb konnte es kein Elternteil machen.



Derulu schrieb:


> Und das mit dem gekauften Account glaube ich dir nicht mein Lieber...denn es ist nun mal nicht möglich, den Namen (außer durch urkundlich belegte Namensänderungen oder vom Elternteil auf den volljährigen Sprößling) zu ändern...


Ich weiß aber, dass es so ist - und deshalb bin ich mir sicher, dass es da schon irgendeinen Weg geben muss.


----------



## Varitu (17. Juni 2011)

@Derlulu

Sign!  

@Te 

wie mein Vorschreiber es schon belegt. Das hat seinen Grund. Unter anderem um solche Ebayverkäufe u.ä. zu unterbinden.
Ich finds gut, wurde auch mal gehackt, da ich die Sicherheitsfragen und alle CD-Keys hatte wurde mir der Account so zurückgesetzt.
Ansonsten hätte ich den Perso schicken müssen. Von daher  

BTW, es gibt eine Ausnahme bei der Blizz den Name ändert, und zwar wenn sich der eigene durch Heirat/namensänderung beim Standesamt ändert. Das muß man Blizz dann natürlich per Urkunde(Kopie) vorlegen.  

Gruß Varitus 

Edit: Trollzeit?!


----------



## norp (17. Juni 2011)

Marslol schrieb:


> Ich weiß aber, dass es so ist - und deshalb bin ich mir sicher, dass es da schon irgendeinen Weg geben muss.



Das war einmalig möglich, wenn man einen WoW Account zu einem Battlenetaccount hinzugefügt hat. Sollte auch eigentlich heute noch so funktionieren, bloß dürfte mittlerweile der Großteil aller WoW Accounts im Battlenet angekommen sein. Es gibt zwar Gerüchte, daß der Name des Accountinhabers der alten WoW Accounts durch den Rechnungssupport noch einsehbar ist, allerdings hat es meines Wissens nach nie Probleme deshalb gegeben.

Kann natürlich sein, daß es irgendwo einen Bug in der Accountverwaltung gibt, der einem die Namensänderung nachträglich doch noch ermöglicht.


----------



## Marslol (17. Juni 2011)

norp schrieb:


> Das war einmalig möglich, wenn man einen WoW Account zu einem Battlenetaccount hinzugefügt hat. Sollte auch eigentlich heute noch so funktionieren, bloß dürfte mittlerweile der Großteil aller WoW Accounts im Battlenet angekommen sein. Es gibt zwar Gerüchte, daß der Name des Accountinhabers der alten WoW Accounts durch den Rechnungssupport noch einsehbar ist, allerdings hat es meines Wissens nach nie Probleme deshalb gegeben.
> 
> Kann natürlich sein, daß es irgendwo einen Bug in der Accountverwaltung gibt, der einem die Namensänderung nachträglich doch noch ermöglicht.



Jop, das ist richtig. Zu der Zeit gabs aber schon die battle.net Account "Pflicht" und die Real ID daher weiß ich ja, dass er plötzlich anders hieß. ^^


----------



## madmurdock (17. Juni 2011)

"Jemand aus der Gilde hatte sich einen Account bei eBay gekauft, weil sein alter Account wegen Accountsharing gebannt wurde"

HAHAHAHAHA. Made my Day.

Is natürlich das sinnigste sich wieder "illegal" (/Von Blizz nicht toleriert) einen ACC zu besorgen, damit der neue ACC einem direkt WIEDER abgenommen wird.


----------



## Azerak (17. Juni 2011)

"Weil sie net volljährig war"

Macht das bei WoW irgendwas aus? *g*
Hab meinen Account mit 14 erstellt und ganz normal meine Daten angegeben ebenso lief das Geld über mein Konto.
Hmm.. *g*


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Juni 2011)

Azerak, du darfst erst ab 18 Jahren einen Account erstellen. Das musst du bei der Accounterstellung auch akzeptieren.


----------



## Marslol (17. Juni 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> HAHAHAHAHA. Made my Day.
> 
> Is natürlich das sinnigste sich wieder "illegal" (/Von Blizz nicht toleriert) einen ACC zu besorgen, damit der neue ACC einem direkt WIEDER abgenommen wird.



Ob's sinnig ist, mir egal, war seine Entscheidung und er hat den Account Heute noch. Aber es geht hier in dem Thread nicht um ihn, sondern meine Freundin..


----------



## Varitu (17. Juni 2011)

Marslol schrieb:


> Ob's sinnig ist, mir egal, war seine Entscheidung und er hat den Account Heute noch. Aber es geht hier in dem Thread nicht um ihn, sondern meine Freundin..



Wenn  er den Account heute noch hat, was will deine Freundin dann damit? Das heißt für mich, er nutze den Account und nutzt ihn immer noch, sie spielte nur wenn er mal nicht "online" war. Daraus könnte man dann einen Accountdiebstahl schließen wenn sie den namen ändern könnte und er nicht mehr drauf zugreifen kann...  

BTW, auch wenn ich deine Geschichte nicht glaube, was hat den deine Freundin von diesem Account an Daten? 
Mailaddi, Passwort und Antwort auf Sicherheitsfrage, Keys (in digitaler/gedruckter Form)?

Gruß Varitus


----------



## Azerak (18. Juni 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Azerak, du darfst erst ab 18 Jahren einen Account erstellen. Das musst du bei der Accounterstellung auch akzeptieren.


Hat die nie gejuckt - so what. 
Die wollen eh nur das Geld mehr net xD

Nichtmal als die ne Kopie meines Persos hatten kam was  *schultern zuck*


----------



## Piggy D. (18. Juni 2011)

ticket ftw: "Ich möchte etwas in meinem Battle.net-Account ändern (z.B. Accountname, Kontaktinformationen) "


----------



## Flymo01 (18. Juni 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Wäre der Ex-Freund deiner Freundin böswillig, könnte er ihr sogar den Account ganz entziehen - einfach mittels Perso bei Blizzard melden und sagen, der Account wäre geklaut worden...



Genau das ist nem guten Freund meinerseits passiert. 
Account bei Ebay gekauft, wobei ich das nicht gutheisse, und nach nem halben Jahr hat sich der ursprüngliche Besitzer den Account zurückgeholt. 

Kannst nix machen in der Situation ausser petzen bei Blizzard und darauf vertrauen, dass der ander nen Bann bekommt für die Frechheit. 

Naja und Strafanzeige stellen natürlich. Müsste mindestens einen versuchten Betrug darstellen.


Bisschen abgeschweift... 

Flymo


----------



## Derulu (18. Juni 2011)

Im Initialpost (das Wichtige ist fett und rot markiert):



Marslol schrieb:


> Jemand aus der Gilde hatte sich einen Account bei eBay gekauft, weil sein alter Account wegen Accountsharing gebannt wurde, der hieß dann einige Zeit Martina XYZ im battle.net, einige Wochen später hatte er dann seinen richtigen Namen drin stehen. *Leider habe ich keinen Kontakt mehr zu den beiden Personen*....



und nun:



Marslol schrieb:


> Ob's sinnig ist, mir egal, war seine Entscheidung* und er hat den Account Heute noch*. Aber es geht hier in dem Thread nicht um ihn, sondern meine Freundin..



Sieht hier noch einer den Widerspruch?

Oder anders gefragt: Keinen Kontakt mehr haben (also auch nicht mehr fragen können), aber wissen, dass der Typ seinen Account noch hat? Aha...


----------



## Marslol (19. Juni 2011)

Varitu schrieb:


> Wenn  er den Account heute noch hat, was will deine Freundin dann damit?



Nein, da hast du etwas falsch verstanden.  Dieser eBay-Account hat nichts mit meiner Freundin zu tun. Es ging darum, dass sich ein Bekannter von mir einen Account bei eBay gekauft hat und den Namen von diesem Account nachträglich hat ändern lassen, also müsste es bei ihrem Account ja auch irgendwie gehen.



Varitu schrieb:


> BTW, auch wenn ich deine Geschichte nicht glaube, was hat den deine Freundin von diesem Account an Daten?
> Mailaddi, Passwort und Antwort auf Sicherheitsfrage, Keys (in digitaler/gedruckter Form)?



E-Mail-Adresse, Passwort und die CD-Keys inkl. Verpackungen, also in gedruckter Form. Sicherheitsfrage hat sie sich irgendwo mal aufgeschrieben, ist also auch noch irgendwo vorhanden. Aufgeschrieben, weils ne total komische Antwort war, die sich keiner merken konnte.


----------



## Gauloises24 (20. Juni 2011)

Den Battle.Net Accountnamen zu ändern ist leider nicht so einfach möglich. Der Telefonsupport sagte mir damals, dass es nur innerfamiliär möglich ist. Und wenn ihr halt nicht den gleichen Nachnamen habt,  könnt ihr es schlicht und ergreifend vergessen  Also keine Ahnung wie dein Freund das gemacht haben soll...vllt hat er ja den Ex-Accountbesitzer geheiratet ^^


----------



## Fedaykin (20. Juni 2011)

Und was lehrt uns diese tolle Geschichte?

Augen auf beim Account-erstellen!


----------

